# can you mix different kinds together?



## hayleyingham (Jul 16, 2008)

can you mix different kind of rats together? such as hooded and dumbo for example


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Yeah of course you can  They are the same rats


----------



## ratastic (Jul 1, 2007)

Just don't put males with females, unless they are fixed.


----------



## myboys2 (Jul 7, 2008)

This question is similar to my own:what about combining different breed sizes? I know there are small to x-large ratties, will they all get along?


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

They should.


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

myboys2 said:


> This question is similar to my own:what about combining different breed sizes? I know there are small to x-large ratties, will they all get along?


Uh, what? Are you going by what the feeder tanks say? Because those are just young to older rats. Domestic rats don't actually come in sizes.


----------



## myboys2 (Jul 7, 2008)

oh my god I'm having a blonde moment arent I? 

It's okay, I'm blonde and used to it most of the time!

Actually, I guess my thinking this is because my first ratties were girls and they were in the "small rats" tank. They never got really big like my boys have so I just assumed they were small rats!!! oh wow. I'll just shut up now!


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

Males are generally a bit larger than females anyways, so....


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Well duh, can't you put a German Shepherd with a Chihuahua? lol


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I'd think the only caveat would be that you probably don't want to put African Soft Furred (Natal) Rats in with Norway Rats... Black rats and Norway may get on all right, but why take the chance...

Oh, and Gambian and Norway is probably right out.


----------



## myboys2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Haleyingham -- I'm glad you posted this question. Because contrary to what some may think, this is a place to find and share information. If you have a question regarding ratties, you should feel comfortable asking it here without fear of being laughed at. 

Of course here I go, assuming things again!


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Forensic said:


> I'd think the only caveat would be that you probably don't want to put African Soft Furred (Natal) Rats in with Norway Rats... Black rats and Norway may get on all right, but why take the chance...
> 
> Oh, and Gambian and Norway is probably right out.


To put it simply: Don't mix species.


----------



## AceYourFace (Jan 4, 2008)

Basically they are all the same breed. There are no different rats except for what forensic mentioned but most likely you don't have African soft furred rats so yes they can go together assuming you either bought them as a pair or bought one at a time and are doing the proper quarantine and introductions first. And they either have to be same sex pairs or spayed and neutered male female pair. basically weather they are dumbo, hooded, top ear whatever, is irrelevant its not a breed type it's just different traits in one breed. like eye color or hair in humans. if your mom has brown eyes but you have green doesn't make you a different green eyed breed of human. Your still just human just with different eye color. I have a hooded and dumbo in the same cage  they get along great


----------



## Indigo_Paradox (Jul 10, 2008)

JulesMichy said:


> Uh, what? Are you going by what the feeder tanks say? Because those are just young to older rats. Domestic rats don't actually come in sizes.


Actually they do. There are dwarf rats. In fact, my friend Amy breeds them.
http://camarattery.com/ scroll down to the middle of the page and you will see pictures of dwarf rats. I thought it was nuts until I saw them myself! They are cute!!

But in answer to the original question. All fancy rats are some variant of the species Rattus Norvegicus and will be able to live together.

-Rozaylia


----------



## AceYourFace (Jan 4, 2008)

Indigo_Paradox said:


> JulesMichy said:
> 
> 
> > Uh, what? Are you going by what the feeder tanks say? Because those are just young to older rats. Domestic rats don't actually come in sizes.
> ...


haha she spelled favorites wrong on her front page lol you might want to let her know.


----------



## Indigo_Paradox (Jul 10, 2008)

I have decided to take out my postings from this thread. My apologies to the Original poster. If the moderator can delete them I'd appreciate it.

Thanks,
Rozaylia


----------



## AceYourFace (Jan 4, 2008)

I dont doubt her breeding abilities, it's just from a web developer's stand point it's just more professional if your running a business or website to use spellcheck. Some people do check for that.


----------



## Indigo_Paradox (Jul 10, 2008)

I happen to be a web designer. If you think it's that important I'll tell her. 

-Rozaylia


----------



## AceYourFace (Jan 4, 2008)

well if you are then you should have known better  a little advice drop the tude and relax I wasn't criticizing your friend and her breeding. It' was a mere suggestion.


----------



## Indigo_Paradox (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm taking out my posts from this thread because of how it went. I feel that this sort of communication shouldn't have happened.

My apologies to the original poster.

-Rozaylia


----------



## AceYourFace (Jan 4, 2008)

hurt my feelings? hahaha web developer and a comedian. right sure truce.


----------



## Indigo_Paradox (Jul 10, 2008)

I really am sorry. We're all human. I just felt defensive. Anyhoo. I'm done with this conversation. Again, sorry.

-Rozaylia


----------



## AceYourFace (Jan 4, 2008)

Ditto that. Now lets get this back to the topic of the thread!


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

What just happened?



Indigo_Paradox said:


> JulesMichy said:
> 
> 
> > Uh, what? Are you going by what the feeder tanks say? Because those are just young to older rats. Domestic rats don't actually come in sizes.
> ...


I remain skeptical about whether dwarf rats actually exist, and will breed true to type, or whether your friend simply breeds rats that are smaller than average and calls them dwarf rats.


----------



## hayleyingham (Jul 16, 2008)

'Haleyingham -- I'm glad you posted this question. Because contrary to what some may think, this is a place to find and share information. If you have a question regarding ratties, you should feel comfortable asking it here without fear of being laughed at. 

Of course here I go, assuming things again!'

Thanks for that, some people do make you feel stupid dont they but i have only had rats three weeks and my questions may seem silly to others but not to me, the lady in the pet shop said its vital not to mix them :s !!
maybe she needs to quit


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

I don't think your stupid -


----------



## Magpie (Mar 30, 2008)

KayRatz said:


> Well duh, can't you put a German Shepherd with a Chihuahua? lol


Actually, it's quite possible 

*Leaves thread*


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

Magpie said:


> KayRatz said:
> 
> 
> > Well duh, can't you put a German Shepherd with a Chihuahua? lol
> ...


Nice hit and run - 8)


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

but that is one of those gray areas....


Just because you can, doesn't mean you should


As for the domestic rats... the ones we all have as pets, dumbos, top eared, hooded, siamese, all white or all brown or any other color & variety you can come up with.....

they can all be housed together because they are all the same rat


There is a type marketed under the name of "african soft furred rats" (aka Mastomys natalensis, Natal multimammate, natal rat or natal mouse)

That is a different species of rodent... just like a hamster is a different species of rodent or gerbil or a mouse.

Those different species of rodents should NEVER be housed together.

So if that pet shop attendant told you that you can't house your dumbo rat with a hooded rat I would avoid seeking that person out for any advice in the future because she obviously doesn't know jack about rats


----------



## AceYourFace (Jan 4, 2008)

The pet shop person was probably just trying to sound like they knew what they were talking about. You will find a lot of the time that people at pet stores don't know as much about animals as you think they would or should for that matter. I have met a few who really knew what they were talking about but it was for reptiles......It's always best to do your own research online or books. It was a good choice coming here I learned a lot on this forum when I first started having rats.


----------

